# So...my 24th wedding anniversary is in 4 days



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Last year not a word was said about it. Not by me, her, the kids. Just another day. As it will be this year. Sad. So many years and it comes to this.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

BeachGuy said:


> Last year not a word was said about it. Not by me, her, the kids. Just another day. As it will be this year. Sad. So many years and it comes to this.


Cost Accounting 101 " Sunk Costs are irrelevant to future decisions" Is the marriage bad?


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Sorry.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I remember my 24th anniversary. We had a final MC session that day, and concluded that there was no way to fix things. I had already told her I was leaving but she wanted one last shot of MC, and that day it was confirmed. It was a good day - for me, at least.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Is it an occasion to be celebrated? Even, if its not, congratulations on surviving 24 years. That's what I say to my husband on every anniversary. :grin2:


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy anniversary


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Dude007 said:


> Cost Accounting 101 " Sunk Costs are irrelevant to future decisions" Is the marriage bad?


Oh yeah. We're starting an uncontested divorce now. It's WAY over.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm glad you're finally getting out. I know it's been a long, hard road getting to this point. At least it didn't run longer -- like mine did (non-celebration of my 45th as I knew I was filing soon). Now, two years later, that date doesn't even register any more. It's just like any other day. That's how you'll feel too once you're out of that.


----------



## warshaw (Jul 31, 2015)

It comes to this for half of married people, it should not come as a surprise.

It's like flipping a coin and saying "wow it came out heads, what are the odds?"


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I feel for you. My 24th was right in the middle of the waiting period for our dissolution. I made one last ditch effort to try to stop something I didn't want. I sent her a card, a peach rose, the book - Divorce Busters and a note that said "a single peach rose opened the door to your heart so many years ago. I hope a single peach rose will allow me to keep my foot in the door now" She basically sent me an email thanking me for the rose, telling me that she probably wouldn't read the book and to stop wasting my time.
Good luck going forward.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Listen.

You both know it's done so there's nothing for her or your kids to celebrate. So don't look for validation there.

Take this time for YOU.

You've done an amazing thing, man. 24 years. Huge accomplishment -- I doubt many marriages last that long. Think about all you've done, all you've been through, all you've accomplished. 

And then think about all the **** sandwiches you've had to eat to do that, all the BS and noise and whatever you've had to live with and suck up and be a man about. And then think about how you never have to do any of that crap again.

And then go grab some buddies, have a beer, and realize that there's a whole world to explore, great experiences to have, and amazing women, too, when you're ready.

Sally forth, my friend. As a free man.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

marduk said:


> Listen.
> 
> You both know it's done so there's nothing for her or your kids to celebrate. So don't look for validation there.
> 
> ...


Boy you are spot on. I ate a ton of **** sandwiches in all those years. Never again. I stopped that nonsense last April. Time for me. Bought a motorcycle, started going out on my own and having fun, getting my second tattoo in 3 weeks, started exercising and eating better and have lost 30 pounds so far. I'm loving myself more today than I have in a very long time.

My anniversary is actually today. Didn't even realize it 'till I was at work. My calendar reminded me and then I promptly deleted the yearly reminder.


----------



## Shinobi (Jan 24, 2012)

BeachGuy said:


> Boy you are spot on. I ate a ton of **** sandwiches in all those years. Never again. I stopped that nonsense last April. Time for me. Bought a motorcycle, started going out on my own and having fun, getting my second tattoo in 3 weeks, started exercising and eating better and have lost 30 pounds so far. I'm loving myself more today than I have in a very long time.
> 
> My anniversary is actually today. Didn't even realize it 'till I was at work. My calendar reminded me and then I promptly deleted the yearly reminder.


Nice and as we say in the UK, that is the dogs bo***cks. Good for you :grin2:


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Shinobi said:


> Nice and as we say in the UK, that is the dogs bo***cks. Good for you :grin2:


Had to look that one up but thanks! Lol. As the late comedian Lewis Grizzard once said...."H*ll if I could reach I'd never leave the house!"


----------

